# Motherboard for AMD 64 bit 3000+



## anilthomas26 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,
     Which is the best motherboard for AMD 64 bit 3000+ which has the Nforce 4 ultra chipset (other than ASUS A8N-E and A8N-SLI DELUXE)


----------



## harshagarwal (Jul 1, 2005)

See their can be only one who is the best and in your case it is the Asus A8N-E.

for the given chipset look no further and go for the Asus board.


----------



## Switch (Jul 1, 2005)

You can go in for MSI Neo 4 Diamond and that is easily available in india... The best mobo is though by DFI but its not available here in India... If you can, source one from outside...


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jul 1, 2005)

The mobo u mentioned is a SLI mobo.ASUS A8N-SLI mobo is already available with my local dealer.Is there any non SLI mobo which will be suitable for my AMD 64 bit 3000+


----------



## geek (Jul 1, 2005)

A8N-E is the non SLI N-force 4 based board. It has all the features of the A8N-SLI minus the SLI feature. Get a look here A8N-E


----------



## Aniruddh (Jul 1, 2005)

@anil
man why u wanna go for a diff brand then asus?juz bcoz of da availabilty problem?well asus A8N-E is da best NForce4 chipset for AMD.eva MSI is also gud but i suggest u to go for a ASUS mobo.now its up 2 u and do let us kno wat u hav decided.


----------



## quraid (Aug 27, 2005)

I am also buying a 3000+ venice core 939 pin and i will set it on MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum. why?
read its reviews everywhere.
along with Epox and DFi (which aren't available here) it is supposed to be the best overall mobo for the nforce4 chipset. costs round Rs.5300.

i will advice against Asus. only its premium flagships are very good. in the budget section it just hasn't got that presence in these days.
do let me know aht you have bought. it will help me decide too.
Gigabyte also has solid options but it isn't for overclocking.
however the MSi is supposed to have some bad batches with cmos problem so check beforehand that yours ain't from them.

best of luck,
regrads
Rick.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 27, 2005)

MSI K8NNeo4 platinum is not for Rs.5300. 
You must be talking about MSI RS480 which is ati chipset mobo.
K8N neo4 is good motherboard provided you dont plan to overclock with cheaper regular RAM that we get here.
It has a very restricted vdimm range which is not good for overclocking RAM.
A8N-E is a very good stable motherboard.
It performs on par with A8N SLI Dlx provided you dont want SLI solution.
And A8N-E is not the value motherboard from ASUS. Its not one of those crappy ones. 
Its solid performer, stable and good overclocker.


----------



## quraid (Aug 27, 2005)

it ain't?
what then is the price for neo4 pltinum. some of the websites say around $115.
can you please tell me its price and where it is available?

about overclocking i don't think that you can overclock the cheap Hynix Ram much anyway. i am no overclocker but i think that 13v will be the limit. and if anyone plans to overclock a good ram, say corsair or crucial ballastics, he will be better off with a more premium board. do correct me if i am wrong. i too am in the process of building my own pc.

in my earlier post... errr... its a typo. it was supposed to be 3v. but i have read in a forum that 2.8 is the limit.

anyway, any good nforce4 motherboards for less than 6k?


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 27, 2005)

there is way too much difference in Indian and US prices. Dont even think about comparing them 
Hynix D43 does overclock well if you can give it upto 3V.
I have taken mine to atleast 240. The other chip did 250.
THen the twinmos CADT i have did 250 too.
If you can get hold of original D43 then its a good RAM. They are even used in some PC3700 chips.
The last time i checked MSI sli board was above 9K and Neo4 was above 8K.


----------



## quraid (Aug 28, 2005)

ok, i finally got the price for neo4 platinum. can you believe it?
14k!!!!

the price in US is $115 and we get it for 14k!

so its out of picture. unable to get my hands on foxconn so even its out of picture. o only two options remain now;
Gigabyte or Asus.

i really hate it when i don't get any choices. there are so many great boards for P4 but if you decide to buy AMD in here you have to take only the standard stuff.  

any advices on the board though?


----------



## dabster (Aug 28, 2005)

*Any Less priced Mobo's*

I am on Bugdet and wanna buy Mobo for AMD Sempron 64,
Also I want a decent graphics Performance...
Has Anybody come across the ASROCK mobo's I hve heard that they can be upgraded for Socket 939 processor's ???

Quote me the price if you hve seen the Asrock mobo somewhere,

--
Anurag


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 28, 2005)

ASROCK mobo's are cheap and you get exactly what you pay for. Shoddy stuff. Try the MSI K8mmv, in my opinion, it's the best VFM board for the 754 Athlons at about 2.5k


----------



## Ringwraith (Aug 28, 2005)

quraid said:
			
		

> ok, i finally got the price for neo4 platinum. can you believe it?
> 14k!!!!
> 
> the price in US is $115 and we get it for 14k!
> ...



u are wrong dude...i bought MSI K8N SLI platinum for 10.5k a month back...neo4platinum is cheaper by around 1.5-2k ... the board's excellent i might add with a number of onboard peripherals, specially the onboard creative 7.1 soundblaster live... and very stable


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2005)

Asus A8N-E for PCI-E or Asus A8V for AGP, 

tried & tested they work really good


----------



## dabster (Aug 28, 2005)

*Asrock in India*

Are Asrock MOBO's Available in India,
Check this mobo configuration *www.asrockamerica.com/Products/K8Upgrade-NF3.htm that's a asrock nforce3 based MOBO....
I have checked on various pricegrabber type site that it is available for just over Rs 2700...Has anybody seen it in Richy street, Chennai


----------



## quraid (Aug 29, 2005)

well my dealer told me that it was 13.something K for Neo4. if its really that cheap then i am going to castrate him!
anyway i live in Karnataka and we have higher prices for IT stuff here though no amount of tax can drag the price that high.

my final choices seem to be Asus a8n-e, msi neo4 (if i get a good price). will let you guys know about the price.


----------



## sunmysore (Aug 30, 2005)

get A8N-E. stable mobo, and its ASUS


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 2, 2005)

Ya, but still someone is confused about it. Saw in 1-2 threads advising against A8N-E. Dunno why?

One of the threads:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=242218#242218

Causing confusions. Pl help. Should I go for Asus after all? Sounds like a silly question but pl reply.


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Sep 3, 2005)

asus rocks no problem go for it the only other mobo other then asus if i need to i would look at is msi but my first choice is asus


----------

